# Grocery Store - Impulse Buy



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I noticed I have a habit... Impulse buying. I'm trying to stop this habit but catch myself doing it every now & again.

When I impulse buy it's always at the grocery & I'm usually hungry going to the grocery. 

My Impulse buys are:
Kit Kat Bars
Spearmint Gum... Darn check out line will get you
Glade air fresheners - I have a mini obsession when a new scent or freshener that comes out >.< so far crytal waters or clear waters is my fave ;P
Btw - keep me away from partylite - oi ve' I so love candles.

Oh & they make adult lunchables now - so much tastier than the kid ones aside from their nachos, my new lunch at work fave
Sweet potato chips

Ooh & I love fresh antipasta salad from the deli too 

Now I'm hungry :/ & almost foodless... It's grocery shopping time again - lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll you are NOT alone, I am banned from shopping hungry or when its a month where we have to really budget. I am NOTORIOUS for going in saying I can only get this that and no more then $150.00 bucks, get to the counter 360 or so. Anyone can ask my kids they will tell ya. And don't let me have a fetish that month, if its shoes, sandles or sneakers then best believe I'm having a few pairs. IF its candles, body soaps & lotions I'm in every store for a month. One time I had a food fetish that month I spent about 800 in groceries for no good reason, I wanted to try Fresh Direct that market that delivers lol, some place called Omaha Steaks and the New Pathmark in my area needless to say I had to ban myself for a while. I won't even tell ya how I shopped when Duece got here.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I won't even tell ya how I shopped when Duece got here.


...not need to, you already create threads on it!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I do it too. Ryan usually goes shopping so I don't buy the whole store


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Omg, like every time I go to the store, I HAVE to buy some sort of candy, no matter what it is, but it's like there is an urge to just want it, even though I have no need for it, I still buy it. Ooorrrr, a simple trip to like Wal-Mart or something, always turns into buying something for the dogs, a new toy, or a bone. Now, you other guys gotta let it out too! Don't make me feel singled out now.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

People, just thinking about the words "impulse buy" makes me wanna buy things. If I go into a fast food line just for something to drink, I HAVE to buy something to eat. I convince myself in my mind that it's worthless to go thru there just for a drink and i will go crazy and buy all kinds of junk i don't need. And don't even start on me about the grocery store. If I see something I kinda like, I gotta grab it. The hubby has to stop me...  And the pet store! Omg! I have to SNEAK there without the hubby or else i'm like banned from buying ANYTHING! but i usually go there to buy like something for 4 dollars and come out with a 20 to 30 dollar bill every time  i'm bad.... *sniff sniff*... thinking about it hurts meh... haahhaha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHA - you guys crack me up!!

Deuce I've heard of Omaha Steaks but Fresh Direct - hmm something I'll have to look into & I know what you mean about phases, I see myself starting to do the same (when i have a little extra cash). Ha-Ha my Grandma spends most of her shopping time on QVC now & she'll buy things - try it out then send it back. She was like that with exercise machines for awhile - she bought the gazelle then sent it back - lol.. & that foot slider thing that you wear the booties for, it was in that movie heavy weights with ben stiller.

My husband has started doing this thing, that ANNOYS the heck outta me. But I'm not allowed a shopping cart & he doesn't get one either. So the only things we leave with are the only things I can carry... My hands are too small  

Candles are so my weakness but I can't go into candle stores cause they give me a headache, which is good budget wise.  But I really like party light, they have this scent - iced snowberries  love it

Edit:
Oh & Oreo Cookies are sooo my weakness 

Pet store wise, I have a pet perks card for both Pet's Mart & Pet Supermarket. Pet supermarkets sends me free 5lb bag coupons. But I don't spend much in the way of toys there cause their selection stinks.

Pet's mart though, wowzers I could spend a few bucks there but gosh they're so darned expensive :/ - I love getting stuffed squeakers for Lex, stuffing free or I get him stuffed footballs. 

Lex steals all the kitty toys so it's difficult buying for them  poor guys. I had a mouse chaser ring that Ali guards with his life ever since Lex pulled the mouse out. LoL He was not a happy kitty


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Energy drinks, lighters and gum..

Though lately my my wallet has been keeping me in check lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Megan I'm like that too I've been banned from the pet store  I'll go in to get a few mice for the dragons and come out with toys and treats for the boys and the kitties  OH man this thread has made me wanna go shopping


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't it???? I totally wanna buy me some things right now... 

ALSO. I have this thing called a Nook... it's an e-book reader. It's just books electronically and I LOVE to read.. and with this thing.. like 2 pushes of a button and i can purchase a book. it's awful, the hubby gets so mad at me! what i do is i surf the bargain page for cheap books.. but then usually the books are part of a series and the second book in the series is way more expensive than the first and i pay a buttload of money cuz i neeeeeeeed the other books from the series


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG Megan I'm like that too I've been banned from the pet store  I'll go in to get a few mics for the dragons and come out with toys and treats for the boys and the kitties  OH man this thread has made me wanna go shopping


Me too, for luck's sake it's now too late for me to go shopping. We're going grocery shopping tomorrow  hehehee


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Doesn't it???? I totally wanna buy me some things right now...
> 
> ALSO. I have this thing called a Nook... it's an e-book reader. It's just books electronically and I LOVE to read.. and with this thing.. like 2 pushes of a button and i can purchase a book. it's awful, the hubby gets so mad at me! what i do is i surf the bargain page for cheap books.. but then usually the books are part of a series and the second book in the series is way more expensive than the first and i pay a buttload of money cuz i neeeeeeeed the other books from the series


OOOOH! I want one of those e-readers. I am hoping I can most of my texts in e format so I don't have to lug around those books!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GTR said:


> OOOOH! I want one of those e-readers. I am hoping I can most of my texts in e format so I don't have to lug around those books!


Oh my gosh, do it, you will NOT regret it! i LOOOOVE mine! mine was shipped to me february 1, and it's been by my side CONSTANTLY ever since. i stinkin' LOOOOOOOOVE it. like.... <3333333333333333333333333


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

COME ON! There has to be more guys that love shopping, I mean there is nothing wrong with a guy shopping! But anyways, it can be such an addicting obsession, could just call it a drug?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I want a e-reader too they look so awesome  OMG you guys I'm seriously about to go buy something right now


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol, well go buy me something too while yer at it ;P


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL all this talk about shopping is driving me crazy


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOL all this talk about shopping is driving me crazy


Yeah, first thing I did this morning was run to the store.. :hammer: Sad part was I got there, and noticed I forgot my wallet..


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going grocery shopping tonight && my impulse purchases seem to always include: new gum flavors, sometimes new drinks, the adult lunchables someone mentioned (haha), etc. I also have this issue where I never buy the same deodorant, toothpaste, or shampoo scents/flavors because I like to use something new and different every time. lol I'm weird :-/ Eventually I will run out of kinds unless they can keep up with me like they have so far!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha Krystle, I don't think mine is that bad. But then again, yeah I dunno mines not that bad. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Really the only impulse buys that I do are a soda (usually Pepsi or Root Beer) and a People magazine.
I'm not really into sweets (thank god!) or any kinds of chips.
The only reason the soda gets me is because we hardly ever drink it.We usually just drink water or sweet tea and buy kool aid for the kids.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Yeah, first thing I did this morning was run to the store.. :hammer: Sad part was I got there, and noticed I forgot my wallet..


That's a bummer... Going to the grocery tonight... Man I just had to get gas & it's $2.89 here. There goes my spending money mood :/

And yes, whoever else mentioned adult lunchables... The toasted sandwiches are quite good


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Really the only impulse buys that I do are a soda (usually Pepsi or Root Beer) and a People magazine.
> I'm not really into sweets (thank god!) or any kinds of chips.
> The only reason the soda gets me is because we hardly ever drink it.We usually just drink water or sweet tea and buy kool aid for the kids.


Mm, homemade sweet tea is the best


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's a bummer... Going to the grocery tonight... Man I just had to get gas & it's $2.89 here. There goes my spending money mood :/
> 
> And yes, whoever else mentioned adult lunchables... The toasted sandwiches are quite good


It's okay! I made up for it today coming home, stopped to get a gallon of milk, ended up getting some cookies, ice cream, reeses peanut butter cups, m&ms and yeah, I got more then I went for. LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> It's okay! I made up for it today coming home, stopped to get a gallon of milk, ended up getting some cookies, ice cream, reeses peanut butter cups, m&ms and yeah, I got more then I went for. LOL


HA-Ha, sounds like an impulse moment I'd have too... lol. Gotta have some cookies to go with the milk & ben & jerry's for later on.

Reeses are my weakness along with M&M's lol... But usually they have the buy 1 get 1 which is my excuse. Can't pass up a good bargain.

Typically I avoid shopping like a plague... I really don't go out of my way unless I need a few things. It's when the bargains hit me that I gotta have haha


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL. They had candy here once for like buy one get 2 free, so yeah I snatched that up! I still have a cupboard full of candy, and chips.. lol


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> Haha Krystle, I don't think mine is that bad. But then again, yeah I dunno mines not that bad. lol


HAHAHA! I can't help it! Okay I probably could, oh well!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

We could all probably help it, but we pick not to.  I mean come on now, we all gotta have an addiction.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

When I catch myself impulse buying, it's usually for stuff that I/we need, but not right at that moment, lol! I know either myself or someone in the family will need it later on, like toothepaste on sale, deodorant, soap, extra toothbrushes, socks, underwear.. but usually if I find a bargain on baby clothes or clothes for one of the older kids, I'll get each one of em something, lol. I'm not really into wrestling like my hubby is, but I saw a Stone Cold Steve Austin dvd for $5.00 yesterday at Walmart and had to get it, though I didn't need it. I like his attitude (reminds me of myself, lol)... so we watched it lastnight while I was taking old polish off my nails and painting my toe nails! Other than that, an occasional soda or candy or chips... I'm not much on junkfood, but I love me an ice cold Coke or Dr Pepper! I get Gatorade/Powerade for the kids so they don't feel left out. I don't really spend money on myself that much, so I gotta work on that, lol!


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol when i go to the store i always throw chicken nuggets in. =]


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*flip flops*

every where i go if there are flip flops i want them i have a closet full of flip flops in every design and color you could think of but i guess its ok because i only wear flip flops all year long so they all get used.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm picky so I don't impulse buy. I don't know why I cannot loose weight as I don't like many foods most of the time things just don't look good. 

I love candles but I only buy one every other month. I don't buy toys for V at the pet store I go tothe goodwill and buy her stuff toys to chew up.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mrskocurek said:


> every where i go if there are flip flops i want them i have a closet full of flip flops in every design and color you could think of but i guess its ok because i only wear flip flops all year long so they all get used.


I love old navy's flip flops  - so has Lex - but we stopped that habit 



MY MIKADO said:


> I'm picky so I don't impulse buy. I don't know why I cannot loose weight as I don't like many foods most of the time things just don't look good.
> 
> I love candles but I only buy one every other month. I don't buy toys for V at the pet store I go tothe goodwill and buy her stuff toys to chew up.


Good habits


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have decided that if I can not remeber to bring in my green bags to a store I will not buy more than I can carry. So far I have not remebred the bags and it is tough to bring in the stuff from the car. But no plastic bags!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have decided that if I can not remeber to bring in my green bags to a store I will not buy more than I can carry. So far I have not remebred the bags and it is tough to bring in the stuff from the car. But no plastic bags!!!


I bought a few green bags but have a hard time carrying groceries in hand when I'm by myself. I have a bad neck from an aggravated injury when I was rear ended at a stop light a few years ago. I have to have a cart unless I'm going in to get eggs - which is a waste of gas unless I'm getting a few more items :/


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

300 views on a grocery list thread. you girls are unbelievable.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey now.. I'm not a girl and I posted.  I mean heck, my impulse buy kicked in yesterday, I was running to the store to get stuff for dinner, I went to the pet section and BAM, raw hide, toys, new collars, dogs even got a few nice steaks to eat! But yes, I can openly admit I like to shop and have a problem. LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> 300 views on a grocery list thread. you girls are unbelievable.


We're not 'that' bad, lol... Guys have the same problem too just in different aspects ... I see guys all the time at grocery stores... For different reasons & then they hafta buy stuff to look conspicuously inconspicuous 



x-Marky-x said:


> Hey now.. I'm not a girl and I posted.  I mean heck, my impulse buy kicked in yesterday, I was running to the store to get stuff for dinner, I went to the pet section and BAM, raw hide, toys, new collars, dogs even got a few nice steaks to eat! But yes, I can openly admit I like to shop and have a problem. LOL


No worries Maryky - Impulse buying & liking to shop are two different things. Liking to shop for the dog is a different scenario than flip flops 

LoL


----------

